# Does my bearded dragon need heat at night



## mandanmatt (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi
I have a 7/8 week old bearded dragon do i need to heat his viv at night the lowest temp i have has is 19.8c through the night 
Thanks for any info Matt


----------



## Marc2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

I turn everything off on a night and, i think my house lowest temps ive seen 

is about 17/18 and in the summer night temps stay around 22.

Australia temps in winter range between 14/18 so i wouldn't worry about keeping any heat on for them.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Marc2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

If we were in the winter it may be worth having some background heat just as it is a baby beardie.

But i dont think you will need it my opinion.


----------



## mandanmatt (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks for the info
my mrs she seems to think hes going to die because all lights are off lol she has been in touch with the woman we had him off and she said you need a red bulb or a ceramic heater in there to heat at night which has made her worse


----------



## Marc2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

I no expert but aslong as it dosent get much colder i cant see a problem.

Despite the Sun loving Reptiles, Australia and deserts can still get abit chilly.

I can understand some people wanting a lil extra heat at night for the younger beardies.

But i believe the natural nigh time drop will be better for them to dictate climate or season, Hence why dragons can Brumate as they no the differ in colder or warmer seasons, Thats my opinion anyway lol

If having no extra heat at night was dangerous for the dragon think few people would be pointing it out by now, Like i say aslong as it dosent drop below 15 think you be fine.


----------



## mandanmatt (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Marc2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

No probs bud

Piece of advice try and get your young beardie to eat greens from young age,

As the yget older they meant to eat more veg than insects but as i got my two as adults i fond it very hard for them to eat any greens.

Starting from young age will make it easier long term, while giving them there varied diet.

Maybe veg one day another day insects etc


----------



## Jimmy Jukebox (Apr 21, 2014)

Just turn everything off, act as if it's the desert. It gets really warm during the day, and really cold at night, that's what happens.


----------



## RS Reptile Supplies (Sep 6, 2010)

You need to consider their natural habitat carefully. Although it does get to single figures very quickly in their natural range, they would also naturally retreat to burrows during this time. This means their natural temp range is nearer the high teens (in C) and if in rocks maybe even higher. 

So you do need to keep the temp at a reasonable level all the time. A good room temp should be enough, you can get away with lower if you have a tank in which there is good heat retention or a burrow. Personally I tend to try to retain a minimum of 20, but the best way to tell is simply to watch your beardie, if it moves towards the lamp every night then it is perhaps a little cold. Although temps are an excellent guide the animals behavior is generally better as your tank may lose heat faster than someone elses or retain it better.

All the best

Tim @ RS Reptile Supplies


----------

